# Hydrotriche hottoniiflora



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

omg! I absolutely love this plant. I don't have co2 and I don't have special lighting (just a single 36" t 8) but i do have the 2 stems that Mike Cameron gave me planted close to a south window. Since I put this in my tank on Sunday, it has grown 2"...I'm not lying...no fish tale. I'm about to cut both stems in half and plant as I would love to have the entire back of my tank lined with this plant. I hope Drinda is having the same growth rate as I. I do plan to buy more stems as Jim wants it in his tank too.

Mike, I cannot thank you enough to taking a chance and buying and then sharing...my all time favorite plant and I love swords and anubias and lotus...i cannot wait to see about 10 stems all bunched together...will be awesome


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I will have to try it too then. I wonder how it would look in my cube.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Would love to try some, sounds like it might do well in a planted discus tank.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I got 1 stem from Mike its in a 150 gallon with low to medium light and c02,it has exploded.Since I put it in Sunday it has grown at least 6",my tank is 5'x2'x2'and it is over half way to the top.By the way its in a heavely planted discus tank with 80 degree water,i found a happy medium for the discus and plants.I use to keep my water at about 83 to 85 but some plants just didn't seem to like it that warm.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Picked some up at the fish gallery today...fingers crossed.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dejlig said:


> Picked some up at the fish gallery today...fingers crossed.


you shouldn't be disappointed. how much were they selling them for? how many strands? any left? thank you


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I was at fish gallery yesterday and they had quite a bit of it.I didn't buy any ,as fast as this grows I will have all I need in 4 to 6 weeks.I will probably cut and replant in a few days,you can almost watch it grow.Its funny how that works some plants that are easy I keep alive but the growth is slow and ive got some plants that are more difficult that grow like weeds.Now I don't know how fast the Hydrotriche hottoniflora is at growing I just know it is doing well for me.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> how much were they selling them for? how many strands? any left? thank you


They do still have a lot left, one bunch was about 6 stems. Can't remember the price, but wanna say it was in the 2.99-3.99 range.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

awesome! thank you


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

ok...i finally cut both stems in 1/2 and planted and i marked the tank to see how quickly these plants grow. overnite, 1 stem grew 1/4 of an inch!!! this plant is awesome.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

OK guys, I got busy measuring PAR in Nancy's tanks and didn't get any of this wonder plant! When you have some to spare, please keep me in mind.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I will share with you Michael and Nancy wants to try it too..I plan to go to Fish Gallery and buy 2 more this week...I hope anyway LOL


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't buy any! Just clip some when yours have grown enough, there's no hurry.

Thanks!


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

My stem has tripled in size so I cut it in half and replanted,that was Tuesday which was nine days from first stem.This is Thursday and I look at it after two days I have side shoots coming off the first plant and the top I replanted has two shoots coming out of the top and side shoots.This should fill out very nicely.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

My snails keep uprooting mine, they seem to have a thing for this stuff. The stems I put in my sump are almost to the top!. I have some extra should anyone want some.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not at home, but I hear from my family that this plant is growing like wildfire. The caretakers have already replanted from cuttings once. It sure sounds like we will have it spread all over our tank in a very short time.

Michael, if you are over to my house any tiime while I'm gone, feel free to help me out and do a plant trim. :0) You can take what you want!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not at home, but I hear from my family that this plant is growing like wildfire. The caretakers have already replanted from cuttings once. It sure sounds like we will have it spread all over our tank in a very short time.

Michael, if you are over to my house any tiime while I'm gone, feel free to help me out and do a plant trim. :0) You can take what you want!


----------

